# i c o n f  i  r  e | | set shop | |



## andrea (Sep 23, 2013)

*welcome to my shop!*

i make avatars/sigs/sets + gifs
all requests from all members allowed!

*rules ->*
signatures off
 stocks only please
wait 3-5 days until your request is done
rep for the finished product
for sigs/sets/gifs: please also credit!

*request template ->*


> *Stock:* HIGH QUALITY, linked/tagged & make sure it WORKS !
> *Size/time* (for gifs): specify what size you want (incl for avas pls im not familiar with the new sizes). gifs no more than 2-3 secs of footage (yes even for sigs)
> *Effects:* mild (stock enhancement/coloring), medium (some texture work), go crazy (drastic coloring, texture porn, positioning play), specific (a certain effect you want)
> *Border/text:* or whatever else you might want



*examples* (a lil old sorry) ->

*Spoiler*: _:_ 













​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 23, 2013)

OMFG YOU OPENED IT  

good luck with it

/FIRST POST

Senior ava from 

thanks <3


----------



## Misao (Sep 23, 2013)

sweet

good luck with the shop, haylie 

i'll edit this post with my request, later

edit

i finally figured what i wanted

katrina from sh 150 x 200 gif

thanks!


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks cleo and i'll be looking out for your request !


@rei
​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm an exception for borders right?

good luck Hon.


----------



## andrea (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks ari  and i'll think about the borders


----------



## ℛei (Sep 23, 2013)

fires said:


> @rei
> ​



thank you looks great and that was fast 
24'd  I hate it


----------



## andrea (Sep 24, 2013)

giving away free stuff 


giveaway rules ->
rep if you take anything. cred optional but appreciated
no resizing/borders so don't ask
that's it. no limits. go cray-cray





​


----------



## ℛei (Sep 24, 2013)

I wanna steal third,fourth and the last ones  but cant 

damn you wife


----------



## Ghost (Sep 24, 2013)

could I have an avatar from ? 

all up to you.


----------



## andrea (Sep 24, 2013)

ℛei said:


> I wanna steal third,fourth and the last ones  but cant
> 
> damn you wife



who says you can't? like i said, no rules



saikyou said:


> could I have an avatar from ?
> 
> all up to you.



will do


----------



## ℛei (Sep 24, 2013)

fires said:


> who says you can't? like i said, no rules



omfg I CAN? 

yay

it's a great thing to have a wife with shop

taking those two then will rep SOON


----------



## andrea (Sep 24, 2013)

@ saikyou ->



​


----------



## Ghost (Sep 24, 2013)

Beautiful. I love all of them.


----------



## Marcο (Sep 24, 2013)

Stock: 
Size: senior
Effects: up to you


----------



## andrea (Sep 24, 2013)

@ Shαnks ->



​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2013)

since i have no requests here's another avatar dump for y'all
no resizes





​


----------



## RF (Sep 25, 2013)

Avatar

Make both of em appear subsequently, similar to

Everything else is up to you, try to make it look as amazing as possible

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

haybae got a new shop 

150x200 avy of the girl please, none of dude with the blue hair if possible


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2013)

will do you two as soon as i finish cleaning up my avatar folder


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2013)

​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2013)

@ Sakazuki ->



​


----------



## RF (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you so much :33


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2013)

@ blunt ->


​


misao said:


> edit
> 
> i finally figured what i wanted
> 
> ...



kATRINA yaaaaaay


----------



## Blunt (Sep 25, 2013)

holy crap


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2013)

@ misao



​


----------



## andrea (Sep 25, 2013)

this is quickly turning into haylie's dump thread
last one for a while





​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 25, 2013)

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: Up to you

Just focus on the face.

Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Sep 26, 2013)

will do later today~


----------



## Sine (Sep 26, 2013)

senior sized
milds fine


----------



## andrea (Sep 26, 2013)

@ Imagine ->





@ shiner ->




​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 26, 2013)

Allllllllllllllright.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 26, 2013)

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Effects: You decide
Border: None


----------



## andrea (Sep 27, 2013)

will do later today when i get home


----------



## Misao (Sep 27, 2013)

fires said:


> @ misao
> 
> 
> 
> ​



thank you, haylie


----------



## andrea (Sep 27, 2013)

^sig off plsssssssssssssssss


@ JoJo ->
didn't really like the stock



​


----------



## andrea (Sep 27, 2013)

announcement thingy ->

alright folks i won't have access to photoshop this weekend so
any requests you make will be done on *monday *!
​


----------



## JoJo (Sep 27, 2013)

fires said:


> ^sig off plsssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> @ JoJo ->
> ...



I love it a lot. 

But just curious, what did you mean you didn't like the stock? Like was it LQ or difficult to add effects on? Just  curious.


----------



## andrea (Sep 27, 2013)

it was difficult to work with, there was a lot of white space which makes it hard to apply coloring to it. it's not easy getting something good out of sketches and manga pages


----------



## JoJo (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## andrea (Sep 27, 2013)

it's alright, i enjoy the challenge once in a while lol. just remember that higher quality stocks = higher quality results !


----------



## JoJo (Sep 27, 2013)

Was it not HQ enough?


----------



## rice (Sep 27, 2013)

hey haylie, can I get some 150x150 avies out of  and  please?

everything else up to you


----------



## andrea (Sep 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Was it not HQ enough?



i was gonna reply in a vm but figured this might be useful for people when choosing stock or i might want to link to it in the future


*Spoiler*: _"quality" of an image vs. its value as a stock_ 





there was nothing wrong with the quality of the sketch itself, but the "messy" style and the fact that it was only partially colored is very limiting in terms of how i can manipulate it into an avatar. thus the stock as a whole was not exactly suitable for avatar making 

some stocks just naturally make good avatars since they have good flow/composition, good lighting, good coloring, etc. size in itself is not always the defining factor like i explained in the beginning of  tutorial

another example: take these two stocks  | 

even though stock 2 is bigger there is no significant difference in the overall quality of the images. but stock 1 has very long and narrow proportions and there isn't much else going on, there is a lot of empty space. overall a very rigid and uninteresting composition. turning it into a decent avatar would take me a lot of work, perhaps replacing the background completely, lots of texture and coloring work, etc. remember, that doesn't necessarily make the image low quality, but it does lower its value AS A STOCK 

now stock 2 on the other hand is much more fluid and interesting. all the elements flow together, there are very subtle shades of different colors that are quite easy to bring out in adjustment layers. no matter how you go about positioning or coloring you're pretty much guaranteed a great looking avatar. its value as a stock is VERY HIGH.

i realize this is all very technical and it's hard to grasp these sort of things when searching for stock. most of the time i can't even tell myself if i'll be able to work with a stock until i actually try working with it, in which case i'll probably do my best to use it anyhow.

so the main idea is try to find not just big and non-pixelated stock, but also INTERESTING stock, something that is already pleasing to look at. that way you're pretty much guaranteed a great result.


----------



## andrea (Sep 28, 2013)

to do list for *monday* ->
rice [3]
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 28, 2013)

Stock:  

Size/time (for gifs): 150x200
Effects: For the first picture change her outfit to black. In the second Piture change her hair to blonde and her top black. For both of the Avatars who can choose any other effects.


----------



## andrea (Sep 28, 2013)

to do list for *monday* ->
rice [3]
alisdragon [3]
​


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2013)

*Size:* 150x200 avatar
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Whatever you feel would be best


----------



## andrea (Sep 29, 2013)

to do list for *monday* ->
rice [3]
alisdragon [3]
Dream [3]
​


----------



## Laix (Sep 29, 2013)

*size:* 150 x 200 & 150 x 150
*stock:*   & 
*effects:* go crazy.
*elaborated:* two separate avatars linked together as a gif
*text:* first stock: "It's a shame but..." second stock: "... I'll watch you melt."

pretty please and thankies with cherries on top :33


----------



## andrea (Sep 29, 2013)

to do list for *monday* ->
rice [3]
alisdragon [3]
Dream [3]
Laix [3]
​


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2013)

@ rice ->



​


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2013)

@ Alisdragon ->
the color changing was a pain in the ass lol sorry if it looks terrible



​


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2013)

@ Dream ->
for some reason the stock just wouldn't cooperate with me
hope you like them


​


----------



## andrea (Sep 30, 2013)

@ Laix ->



​


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2013)

It does not look awful it looks awesome, thank you.


----------



## Melodie (Sep 30, 2013)

Taking this!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 30, 2013)

Size: 150x150 
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever you feel works best


----------



## Marcο (Sep 30, 2013)

Stock: 
Size: senior
Effects: up to you


----------



## rice (Oct 1, 2013)

fires said:


> @ rice ->
> 
> 
> 
> ​



i love it, thanks! I'm gonna spread a bit


----------



## andrea (Oct 1, 2013)

@ Gilgamesh & Shαnks -> great stocks, will do later today


----------



## JoJo (Oct 1, 2013)

Can I make another request? 

Stock:
Effects: Go Nuts
Senior Size
Text: Teresa of the faint smile. But if that's too long then "Teresa" will suffice. 
Can I get 2? 1 with text the other without.


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2013)

yes ofc. sorry for the wait everyone. doing these now ~


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2013)

@ Gilgamesh ->



​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 2, 2013)

fires said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you :33


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2013)

@ Shαnks ->



​


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2013)

@ JoJo ->
hopefully you'll wear this one a bit longer



​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 2, 2013)

HELLO HELLO HELLO

*Size*: senior
*Effects*: up to you,you can go crazy with those
*Stock*: 
*Text: *Add something delena-ish pls

DONT KILL MEEEE I KNOW ITS NOT A HQ STOCK ,BUT I WANT TO WEAR THE DELENA AVA FOR TVD PREMIERE 

THANK AND ILU


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2013)

@ ℛei ->



​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 2, 2013)

fires said:


> @ ℛei ->
> 
> 
> 
> ​



looks awesome,thanks


----------



## Blur (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you make avas when the client has no idea what kind of stock he wants?


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2013)

yeah but the character/series should be fairly well-known, i don't wanna search for some obscure show fanart or something


----------



## Blur (Oct 2, 2013)

fires said:


> yeah but the character/series should be fairly well-known, i don't wanna search for some obscure show fanart or something



What I meant is that you get to choose with what character to make the ava, and stuff like that.

Is it possible?


----------



## andrea (Oct 2, 2013)

oh so you want me to make you some random avas from whatever stock i want? sure i guess. i already posted some random avas in this thread that you can take at any time, link in the op under giveaways or just check out the first couple pages

but yeah if you want something specific but don't have a stock in mind i can do that too


----------



## JoJo (Oct 2, 2013)

fires said:


> @ JoJo ->
> hopefully you'll wear this one a bit longer
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, they look great.

And yes, I will wear this one longer.


----------



## Blur (Oct 3, 2013)

fires said:


> oh so you want me to make you some random avas from whatever stock i want? sure i guess. i already posted some random avas in this thread that you can take at any time, link in the op under giveaways or just check out the first couple pages
> 
> but yeah if you want something specific but don't have a stock in mind i can do that too



Thank you, but I think I decided what character I want. 

Can I have a Sanji (from one piece) ava only? Stock of your  choice.

Pretty please.


----------



## andrea (Oct 3, 2013)

i'll see what i can do but it won't be today because my show is premiering tonight


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 3, 2013)

fires said:


> ​



Love this one, thank you:33

I will rep you as soon as I can rep you again, sorry


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2013)

Any chance I can get my current avatar in a bigger size 150x150?  Thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Oct 4, 2013)

i mean i'll give it a try but it probably won't look so good


----------



## Krippy (Oct 4, 2013)

Senior Size
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever looks best


----------



## andrea (Oct 4, 2013)

i'm not doing anything until that sig is turned off


----------



## Blur (Oct 5, 2013)

fires said:


> i'll see what i can do but it won't be today because my show is premiering tonight



Thank you.


----------



## RF (Oct 5, 2013)

Avatar
 bottom left panel
Try to make the effects and colors match  signature

150x150 and 150x200 please

Thank you!


----------



## andrea (Oct 5, 2013)

wait list thing ->

Blur [4]
Shadow [4]
Krippy [5]
Sakazuki [5]
​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 5, 2013)

*stockless, someone chopped off my hands and i don't know how i'm typing this*

you know what i want and don't want

choose between what i reasonably hate and get disgusted by

or have extreme boners for 

you choose

_it's in ur hands

the most important thing here is fun 

the amount of work i've set up for you leaving you zero direction is fun 

fly pretty bird fly
_


----------



## andrea (Oct 5, 2013)

ok svet ->

Blur [4]
Shadow [4]
Krippy [5]
Sakazuki [5]
~~~~~Trinity [page fucking 5fiveV1+1+1+1+1]~~~~~~[wants to be treated like a ~~customer][MY DEEPEST APOLOGIES PRINCESS]
​


----------



## andrea (Oct 5, 2013)

and  have agreed to work alongside me in the shop

you can request from a certain worker or if you don't specify one we'll fight over your request and probably do it twice or 3 times over since i refuse to do any kind of organizing whatsoever


----------



## Misao (Oct 5, 2013)

150x150


150x200


gif


----------



## RF (Oct 6, 2013)

Changed the stock for the avatar. Sorry if it's hard to work with.


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 6, 2013)

examples ahoy​
*Spoiler*: _*_ 





senior


senior+







> *you can request from a certain worker or if you don't specify one we'll  fight over your request and probably do it twice or 3 times over since i  refuse to do any kind of organizing whatsoever*


this is disgustingly true

except she forgot to mention i'm going to win each and every battle ​


----------



## ℛei (Oct 6, 2013)

Svet the winner my vote goes for you

make me a senior destiel ava

work your magic and go crazy as much as you want with it

hope you wont make them like shrek and fiona tho

oh and stock ups to you/ im that evil


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2013)

@ Blur ->



​


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2013)

@ Shadow ->



​


----------



## andrea (Oct 6, 2013)

leaving 2 up for grabs so you guys can do stuff too ->

Krippy [5]
Sakazuki [5]
Trinity [5] [fires]
Rei [5] [Trinity]
​


----------



## Misao (Oct 6, 2013)

krippy, i did your request, if that's alright with you.

​


----------



## Krippy (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks, it looks great :33


----------



## Blur (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Sine (Oct 7, 2013)

request: misao
stock: 
size: 150x150

just the blonde character please


----------



## andrea (Oct 7, 2013)

doing mine tomorrow + unclaimed one if no one gets to it ->

Sakazuki [5]
Trinity [5] [fires]
Rei [5] [Trinity]
shiner [5] [misao]
​


----------



## andrea (Oct 8, 2013)

i'll prob end up doing it ->

Sakazuki [5] [fires]
Trinity [5] [fires]
Rei [5] [Trinity]
shiner [5] [misao]
Whitebeard [6]
​


----------



## RF (Oct 8, 2013)

Could you do mine as well please?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 8, 2013)

reiki-


----------



## ℛei (Oct 8, 2013)

Trinity said:


> reiki-



awesome 

thanks svet


----------



## Marcο (Oct 10, 2013)

Worker: fires
Stock: 
Size: senior
Effects: up to you.


----------



## andrea (Oct 10, 2013)

sorry guys this week is being a bitch ->

Sakazuki [5] [fires]
Trinity [5] [fires]
Rei [5] [Trinity]
shiner [5] [misao]
Whitebeard [6]
Shαnks [6]
​


----------



## Misao (Oct 12, 2013)

- shiner



i am sorry for the wait 
if you wish them to be slower, let me know. i'll adjust the frame speed.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 13, 2013)

hola 

think you guys can work with this? :/ there isn't much substance

if so that'd be great



150x150

effects; minimal


----------



## andrea (Oct 13, 2013)

will do mine tomorrow ->

Sakazuki [5] [fires]
Trinity [5] [fires]
Shαnks [6] [fires]
​


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 13, 2013)

sasuke-


----------



## Vermin (Oct 14, 2013)

ayo 

can i get two avatars please


----------



## andrea (Oct 15, 2013)

Sakazuki [5] [fires]
Trinity [5] [fires]
Shαnks [6] [fires]
zyken [6]
​


----------



## andrea (Oct 16, 2013)

@ Sakazuki ->



​


----------



## andrea (Oct 16, 2013)

@ Shαnks ->



​


----------



## RF (Oct 16, 2013)

fires said:


> @ Sakazuki ->
> 
> 
> 
> ​



they're great 

but could you perhaps remove the pink border-ish thingy from one of the 150x200 avatars?


----------



## andrea (Oct 16, 2013)

i didn't save the psd, sorry


----------



## andrea (Oct 16, 2013)

@ Trinity ->


​


----------



## andrea (Oct 16, 2013)

*taking a break.* will let trinity and misao take care of requests for the foreseeable future

zyken [6]
​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 16, 2013)

Worker: misao
Stock:  and 
Size: 150 x 150 
Border: solid
Effects: up to you

Would you be able make it like a slideshow kind of avatar like ?


----------



## andrea (Oct 17, 2013)

zyken [6]
Gilgamesh [6] [misao]
​


----------



## Tsubomii (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello I want to make an reguest if possible?

Stock's-  & 
Worker- misao
Size- Junior size
Border-  with dotted border and without

Thanks!^^


----------



## andrea (Oct 17, 2013)

zyken [6]
Gilgamesh [6] [misao]
Tsubomii [7] [misao]
​


----------



## Billie (Oct 17, 2013)

Worker: misao
Size: 150x150
Stock:  (zoom on the guy)
Border: None
Effects: pretty simple coloring


----------



## Misao (Oct 28, 2013)

zyken
did yours, hope you don't mind


----------



## Misao (Oct 28, 2013)

tsubomii


----------



## Misao (Oct 28, 2013)

joo


----------



## Vermin (Oct 29, 2013)

thank you for the avatars they are lovely


----------



## Billie (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you. I like it a lot.


----------



## Marcο (Nov 2, 2013)

Worker: misao
Size: 150 x 150
Stock: 
Border: None
Effects: up to you


----------



## JoJo (Nov 3, 2013)

Worker: Trinity or Misao. Doesn't really matter to me. 
Senior size

Border: white dotted
effects: up to you


----------



## Selva (Nov 4, 2013)

i have a request if that's ok.
a 150x200 avatar of this  please.
anyone can do it, i love you all <3 all effects and whatnot are up to you. thanks and take your time


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2013)

trinity is taking a small hiatus and misao is busy with personal stuff so i'll be taking care of any requests for the time being if that's alright


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2013)

Shαnks said:


> Worker: misao
> Size: 150 x 150
> Stock:
> Border: None
> Effects: up to you



stock was pretty LQ




​


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Worker: Trinity or Misao. Doesn't really matter to me.
> Senior size
> 
> Border: white dotted
> effects: up to you



yet another awful stock




​


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> i have a request if that's ok.
> a 150x200 avatar of this  please.
> anyone can do it, i love you all <3 all effects and whatnot are up to you. thanks and take your time






​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 4, 2013)

fires said:


> yet another awful stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks and my bad. Didn't think it was that bad. 

Thought you were still on break?


----------



## andrea (Nov 4, 2013)

technically i still am but didn't want this place to get too dead


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2013)

fires said:


> ​


omg thank you so much  really love the text and the coloring <3


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 9, 2013)

Stock:
Size/time 150x150
Effects: Do anything to make this stock less boring. Also,something blue added on would be wonderful.:3
Border- with dotted border and without


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2013)

Will take care of it and other requests on tuesday when i get my pc back


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 9, 2013)

if you want it haylie, i'll take it


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2013)

Sure, feel free


----------



## ℛei (Nov 13, 2013)

ohai chicas

Stock: 
Worker: any of you <3

thanks <3


----------



## andrea (Nov 13, 2013)

omg dat stock 

i worked with it before so will see if svet or cleo want to give it a try. if not i'll do it


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2013)

Size: 150x150
Stock:  & 
Border: None
Effects: pretty simple coloring


----------



## Eternity (Nov 25, 2013)

*Stock:* 
*Size/time* 150 x 150
*Effects: go crazy*


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2013)

i'll be doing a batch of these tonight since i have nothing else to kill the time

holler if one of you guys that requested object


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2013)

eternity: 


reiki:


usually i'm not extraordinarily picky about stocks in general but this one just, to be blunt, sucks 

joo:



tbc


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 25, 2013)

joo, continued:


and i will attempt revy's tomorrow, perhaps


----------



## ℛei (Nov 26, 2013)

Trinity said:


> reiki:
> 
> 
> usually i'm not extraordinarily picky about stocks in general but this one just, to be blunt, sucks



thank you,theyre nice <3

ahhh thats one of my fave mikasa stocks tbh,sorry if it gave you a trouble


----------



## Blunt (Nov 28, 2013)

haylie, can you work your magic on ? 

150x200 and 175x233 avies please


----------



## Suzy (Nov 28, 2013)

Stock:  Can you focus more on the girl 
Effects: Whatever you like
Size:125x125
Worker: Anyone
Border: Just like my current set.

Thank you


----------



## Katou (Nov 28, 2013)

Ava Stock: 
Effects: All up to you
Size:125x125
Worker: Anyone 
Border: Dotted

EDIT : Changed the Stock . . 
I hope it's okay since it hasn't started yet


----------



## Misao (Nov 29, 2013)

i can do these if it's alright.


----------



## andrea (Nov 29, 2013)

that would be great cleo


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope i wasn't forgotten


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 1, 2013)

^ what was your request, might i ask


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Worker: misao
> Stock:  and
> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: solid
> ...



If misao is unable to do it someone can if they want and have the time


----------



## Billie (Dec 1, 2013)

Trinity said:
			
		

> joo:





Thanks a lot.


----------



## andrea (Dec 2, 2013)

blunt said:


> haylie, can you work your magic on ?
> 
> 150x200 and 175x233 avies please






​


----------



## andrea (Dec 2, 2013)

Revy said:


> Stock:
> Size/time 150x150
> Effects: Do anything to make this stock less boring. Also,something blue added on would be wonderful.:3
> Border- with dotted border and without



your request totally slipped through the cracks there



​


----------



## andrea (Dec 2, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Worker: misao
> Stock:  and
> Size: 150 x 150
> Border: solid
> ...





Suzy said:


> Stock:  Can you focus more on the girl
> Effects: Whatever you like
> Size:125x125
> Worker: Anyone
> ...





Cyvee said:


> Ava Stock:
> Effects: All up to you
> Size:125x125
> Worker: Anyone
> Border: Dotted



cleo you said you'd do these ? if not i'll take care of them in the next couple days

if there's any more requests i forgot about pls let me know


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 2, 2013)

fires said:


> your request totally slipped through the cracks there
> 
> 
> ​


 Thanks,luv.
Looks amazing. Will rep in a bit.


----------



## andrea (Dec 2, 2013)

glad you like but sig off please


----------



## Misao (Dec 3, 2013)

suzy


cyvee


----------



## Suzy (Dec 3, 2013)

misao said:


> suzy



i Love it, thank you


----------



## Katou (Dec 3, 2013)

misao said:


> suzy
> 
> cyvee


Luv it 
Thanks . .but there is no Dotted border? 

EDIT : Ooops . .damn my Memory


----------



## andrea (Dec 4, 2013)

sig off   !


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 8, 2013)

Seiko said:


> request (the one on the left)
> stock:
> size: 150 x 150


 
extra:


----------



## JoJo (Dec 8, 2013)

Request: Avatar
Stock:  (the guy in the middle)
Effects: Yes. But please, not  effect where the image splits and shit.
Size: Senior


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 8, 2013)

> *Yes. *But please, not  effect where the image splits and shit.


that's really not giving us enough to go by

all you specify is what you _don't_ necessarily want? so you're simply okay with one of us doing something you might wind up disliking? or do you want to leave it up to the artist's hands?

i'll come back again with your request, but if my attempt fails, ur loss mate


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 8, 2013)

jojo-


----------



## JoJo (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you trinity, I think it looks great. 



Trinity said:


> that's really not giving us enough to go by
> 
> all you specify is what you _don't_ necessarily want? so you're simply okay with one of us doing something you might wind up disliking? or do you want to leave it up to the artist's hands?
> 
> i'll come back again with your request, but if my attempt fails, ur loss mate



You can basically do anything _but_ that effect where them image splits. And I've yet to find an artist that does an effect that I dislike with the exception of the one I mentioned before. That's the only effect I disliked thus far. Sorry if I didn't give you enough information.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 8, 2013)

alright, awesome! i figured that's where you were getting at - i just wanted to make sure

enjoy, man


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 10, 2013)

stock: 
size: 150 x 150
borders: none
effects: iuno, i want the quality to remain high, so nothing that dulls the quality of the image. so no texture, pls. maybe some sparkly icy shit to spice it up a bit. [like those snowflakes in her hand]. also, please none of that "cut the image in half and then rearrange it" stuff.. i want her full face to be visible and stuff.


thanks! D


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 10, 2013)

i will be able to do your request soon, azn


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 10, 2013)

azn-

i did blur and smudge some of the original background simply because of adding the sparkle effect with my barehands it become too much noise and distraction and looked to be too much

if you needed any other ways of cropping the stock, specify


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 11, 2013)

thank you very much!

Actually, I'm wondering if you could maybe not smudge/blur her face? I'm not sure if that's an effect or if it just looks blurry from my phone...lol.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 11, 2013)

i don't detect anything blurred--its most likely the illusion of the darkened area


----------



## Oceania (Dec 11, 2013)

May I make a request? 

AVA: 
size: senior
stock: 

can you use effects that make the red eyes stand out or glow? I want it to have a melvolent feel.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 12, 2013)

Your request will be done soon, Forerunner.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 12, 2013)

Forerunner-


----------



## Oceania (Dec 12, 2013)

Trinity said:


> Forerunner-



ooooo thank you very much... :ho

I plan on using it once the holidays end. once agian Tank you.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 14, 2013)

*old avatar dump/giveaway thing* 
​


----------



## Marcο (Dec 14, 2013)

stock: 
effects: up to you
border: none
size:150 x 150 and 150 x 200


----------



## Misao (Dec 14, 2013)

i can do yours, shanks.


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 15, 2013)

Can I reguest two avatar's? 

Stock's-  & 
Worker- Anyone.
Size- Junior size.
Border-  with dotted border and without please.

Thank you ^^


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 15, 2013)

^ sure, man


----------



## Misao (Dec 15, 2013)

shanks


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 15, 2013)

Stock: 
Size: 150x200, 150x150 as copy would be also nice.
Effects: Maybe Color Enhancement. If not then none.
Extra: Use the Right side, but both separately could be cool.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 15, 2013)

ino yamanaka annnd, tsu

i'll get to you guys

unless misao wants to take you


----------



## Shizune (Dec 16, 2013)

*Stock:* 
*Size/time (for gifs):* 150x150, 0:52-0:55 (the scene on the rollercoaster)
*Effects:* None


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 16, 2013)

i cannot promise you it would look nice, nitty scott, but i will try

tsu
yamanaka
 nitty

did i get the list right


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 16, 2013)

*nitty-*
​ two things: i literally screencrap from the yt video and it usually comes out rather choppy annnnd i have no fancy editing program to speak of atm, so bear with this 

*yamanaka-*

​    fun bonus, lucky you
​ 
_annnd_* tsubomii *is left 
i'll get to you too, no worries


----------



## Shizune (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Trinity! It sure is choppy but I think that gives it a neat effect.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 16, 2013)

very glad you like it, very glad

up next, *tsubomii*-
i just realized i upload 6 avatars realizing they were all in senior size kill me now

not up next, tsubomii 

excuse me while i weep


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 16, 2013)

*tsubomii*-
your other ava will be sized, cropped, and smothered with color enhancements tomorrow or whenever i get around to it
hopefully this will hold you over

​


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 17, 2013)

Stock:
Size: 150x150
Effects:mild (stock enhancement/coloring)
Extra: Maybe a better looking color for the background


----------



## Misao (Dec 17, 2013)

Doing yours, Revy.


----------



## Misao (Dec 18, 2013)

Revy


----------



## Tsubomii (Dec 18, 2013)

Trinity said:


> *tsubomii*-
> your other ava will be sized, cropped, and smothered with color enhancements tomorrow or whenever i get around to it
> hopefully this will hold you over
> 
> ​



Beautiful, thanks trinity :33


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 19, 2013)

misao said:


> Revy



Looks awesome. Thanks.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Request: avatar
Worker: Whoever can make gifs
Stock: 
Time: 1:36 - 1:40 
Border: Dotted
Specifics: End it right before the shooting. And can you double the final frame? So it pauses on the end pose of her holding the gun.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi, not sure if you're open but...

*Stock:*

*Worker: *Anyone

*Border: *Line black

*Effect: *Make it look like horror. 

*Size:* Idk... biggest you can make it for someone with my post count. Oh, and get it only up to the ribbon on her shirt, please, thanks.

Reps and Credz will be given,


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 29, 2013)

i will get around to your requests soon

though, i suppose, i'm not a fabulous gif maker specifically because i don't have the right tools--might take me a bit of time


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 29, 2013)

malicious friday-


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 29, 2013)

Trinity said:


> malicious friday-



Omg, thank you! But can you restore some of the color? About 25-30% of it?


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 29, 2013)

i hope you mean that you realize i deleted the psds and restore means doing the thing over again and i assume, you won't be using these at all?

_please_ specify next time


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm sorry  
I just thought you were gonna keep the color. I'm still gonna use them though.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 29, 2013)

horror to me with a very colorful stock in the mix of things is somewhat sticky, but i'll see what i can do with color  

i'll start later tomorrow, however i do praise you ur gratitude


----------



## ℛei (Jan 6, 2014)

Hola chicas 

I wanted to be the first customer in new year 

 any of you can make me a profile pic of ?

many thanks <3


----------



## andrea (Jan 11, 2014)

sorry for the inactivity, everyone. i'll do my best so it doesn't happen again
if anyone still wants a request that hasn't been done yet please repost it

~and ofc accepting new requests


reiki ->



​


----------



## Marcο (Jan 11, 2014)

stock: 
size: 150 x 200 and 170 x 170
effects: up to you


----------



## andrea (Jan 11, 2014)

i'm               on it


----------



## andrea (Jan 11, 2014)

Marco ->


[sp=170x170]  [/sp]
​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 12, 2014)

fires said:


> reiki ->
> 
> 
> 
> ​



thanks lie,looks gorgeous


----------



## andrea (Jan 14, 2014)

i'm probably going to regret this but...

*NOW ACCEPTING SET AND SIGNATURE REQUESTS !*

*static or gif, same rules apply
*don't expect uber complicated gfx work. expect simple, clean, hopefully pretty results
*from now on you can request *borders *on avatars and sets
*only applies to me (for now). misao and trinity might not be willing to make sets


----------



## andrea (Jan 14, 2014)

another giveaway thingie
no rules or limits; just rep
no resizes
more stuff 






​


----------



## andrea (Jan 14, 2014)

​


----------



## Sine (Jan 15, 2014)

mine please


----------



## andrea (Jan 17, 2014)

Not at home rn so will do in a couple days


----------



## ℛei (Jan 19, 2014)

ok since fires is doing sets now,I'd like to request a set

size: senior
effects,text: ups to you
stocks: ;;

choose one of them,which will be easier to work with

many thanks <33


----------



## andrea (Jan 21, 2014)

Thorin ->




​


----------



## andrea (Jan 21, 2014)

Rei ->





​


----------



## ℛei (Jan 21, 2014)

fires said:


> Rei ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MY WIFE IS THE BEST EVERYBODY GO HOME 

I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT

ELSANAAAAA


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2014)

size: senior
effects, border: up to you
stock:


----------



## andrea (Jan 23, 2014)

Gilgamesh (i assume you wanted an ava) ->




​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 27, 2014)

set plz.
avy: 150 x 150 -focused on Tobirama
sig effects,text: whatever looks good-focused on both brothers
stock:


----------



## andrea (Jan 28, 2014)

will              do


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 29, 2014)

Stock:
125x125
Please make it nice.


----------



## andrea (Jan 29, 2014)

sig off please

will work on these tonight


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi there. Dropping in a request. 

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects: Whatever looks nice.


----------



## Misao (Jan 31, 2014)

i can do darth if you want haylie


----------



## andrea (Jan 31, 2014)

if you can sure, go right ahead :33


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 31, 2014)

think you can do something with this?

type: avy
size: senior
stock: 
border: none
effects: you choose


----------



## andrea (Feb 2, 2014)

Revy said:


> set plz.
> avy: 150 x 150 -focused on Tobirama
> sig effects,text: whatever looks good-focused on both brothers
> stock:



since it's a set please don't forget to cred





​


----------



## andrea (Feb 2, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Effects: Whatever looks nice.



don't forget to cred please





​


----------



## andrea (Feb 2, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> think you can do something with this?
> 
> type: avy
> size: senior
> ...



cred not necessary but appreciated



​


----------



## Krippy (Feb 2, 2014)

Senior avas por favor

Stock: 
[sp][/sp]

[sp][/sp]

Borders and effects: All up to you

thanks in advance


----------



## andrea (Feb 2, 2014)

*to do ->*
Darth (misao)
Krippy
​


----------



## Misao (Feb 2, 2014)

Darth


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 3, 2014)

fires said:


> since it's a set please don't forget to cred
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks awesome. will rep twice.thanks<3


----------



## ℛei (Feb 3, 2014)

Heya <33

Can I have a set of this 

if its not enough quality lemme know and I'll replace it with other stock :33

many thanks


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 3, 2014)

fires said:


> don't forget to cred please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot. Already repped and cred.

Will do so again.


----------



## andrea (Feb 3, 2014)

*to do ->*
Krippy
Rei
​


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 4, 2014)

Request - Signature.
Stock - 
Details - Keep it simple.


----------



## andrea (Feb 5, 2014)

that stock is atrocious. i'll work with it but don't expect miracles


*to do ->*
Krippy
Rei
Sherlōck
​


----------



## Marcο (Feb 7, 2014)

request: sig
effects: up to you
stock:  or  (whichever you prefer)


----------



## Sine (Feb 13, 2014)

senior size avatar
anythings up to you


----------



## andrea (Feb 13, 2014)

sorry folks i've been real busy with school plus now i have some internet issues

if trinity or misao couid take care of these in the meantime that'd be swell


*to do ->*
Krippy
Rei
Sherlōck
Marcο
shiner
​


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 13, 2014)

> couid take care of these in the meantime that'd be swell


only 4 u 

will start on them tonight 

if there's any objections holler


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 13, 2014)

krippy


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 13, 2014)

sherlock



_are you kidding me_ the stock was anything but simple










here's your plain as jane version if you really want it that bad


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 14, 2014)

shiner-


*to do, now ->*

 Rei
Marcο _(polo)_​


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 15, 2014)

make a signature out of this:



size: whatever size u think appropiate [like rectangle not sqaure please]
effect: glossy [whatever effect compliments the original colour in the picture]
text: make one with the text 'jackieshann' AND one without

thanks


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 15, 2014)

_not exactly sure when i'll get to these, or any of us three, but hopefully soon_*​
T*O* DO _L I S T_*
*
Rei
Marcο_(polo)_
_ Jackieshann_​


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2014)

jackieshann-











T*O* DO *L I S T*_!_

Rei
Marcο_(polo)_​


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 16, 2014)

Set please

Size: senior
Effects: whatever looks good
Border: 
Stock:


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2014)

gilgamesh-




complimentary accidental signature oops


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 19, 2014)

Set please

Size: senior
Effects: your choice
Border: your choice
Stock: avy:
sig:


----------



## JoJo (Feb 22, 2014)

Just an avatar.
Senior Sized
Stock: Decide whichever one you like best. [] [] []
Effects: Your Choice
Border: At least 1 borderless. Any other is your choice.


----------



## Kid (Feb 25, 2014)

Avatar
150x200
Stock: 
Effects all up to you
Border: like this


----------



## Misao (Feb 25, 2014)

jojo


kid


revy


----------



## JoJo (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you. :33


----------



## Es (Feb 27, 2014)

Avatar:Senior sized
Effects: Whatever looks good with it really


Signature:


----------



## Misao (Feb 27, 2014)

rei




*Spoiler*: _v2_ 










marco
you didn't mention a set, so i made just the sig


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 27, 2014)

Ava - 

Sig -


----------



## ℛei (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks cleo,looks awesome 

must spread tho goddamnit


----------



## Tsunami (Feb 27, 2014)

Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Effects: mild (stock enhancement/coloring)
Border/text: straight black border



Please and thanks


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 28, 2014)

Stock: 
Size/time (for gifs): 150x150
Effects: Go crazy
Border/text: Border: Solid, Text: Only in the sig "A HERO becomes a GOD."

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 1, 2014)

was wondering if it was possible to crop out the rest of the gif to leaving just the top left part with Law, and then convert that part of the gif into avatar sized/moving avatar? preferably 150x200 if that's cool
I understand that my request is complicated, maybe impractical too

but if possible, I'd appreciate it a ton, thanks



If it wastes too much of your time, then just forget about it, it's cool


----------



## River Song (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey!

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
*Sig*

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 











Effects: Mild please, but anything you think would Look good.
Text:  "The truce is over." -in white please
And any border 

*Avatar*



Just a resize and cut out the black space on the right please 


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2014)

Ava

Link: 

Length: 0:47-0:52

150 x 150 

You can do whatever for the border.


----------



## andrea (Mar 4, 2014)

alright i'll (hopefully) have my connection fixed soon and will start working again

*to do*
Es
Sherlock
Tsunami
I Am Anarchy
Doflamingo
River Song
Super Goob
​


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2014)

*Es ->*





​


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2014)

*Sherlōck ->*





​


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2014)

*Tsunami ->*
didn't give me much to go on so i went with blue. if you really hate it i could change it to another color



​


----------



## JoJo (Mar 5, 2014)

Fires, If you remember once we had a VM convo about whether or not you could accept a request where you go stock hunting (said character should be relatively known). But I was going to make the request forgot, then subsequently you went inactive. So, if that still stands I'd like to make a request please.

Avatar
Senior Sized
Dotted/No Border
Text: Up to you, but preferably none
Effects: Up to you
Character: Either Elsa (from Frozen) or Samus Aran (from Metroid). You decide.


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2014)

^i'll probably go with elsa


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2014)

*I Am Anarchy ->*
um okay so i probably went into a completely different direction than you were expecting
but in my defense you did say 'go crazy' with the effects
if it's really not your thing i can remake it





​


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2014)

rest tomorrow hopefully

*to do*

Doflamingo
River Song
Super Goob
JoJo
​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 5, 2014)

fires said:


> *I Am Anarchy ->*
> um okay so i probably went into a completely different direction than you were expecting
> but in my defense you did say 'go crazy' with the effects
> if it's really not your thing i can remake it
> ...



Hey, no way, that's freaking awesome!  It's not what I expected, but it's better than anything _I_ had in mind

Rep + Cred on the way, thanks a bunch for this


----------



## andrea (Mar 5, 2014)

glad you like


----------



## JoJo (Mar 5, 2014)

fires said:


> ^i'll probably go with elsa



yeah, I've got no problem with her.


----------



## Tsunami (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you, it looks awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can I get an avatar?

Stock: 

Any effects you think will look good, I know you'll do well

No rush at all, whenever you have time

Please, no border

Thank you!!


----------



## andrea (Mar 6, 2014)

*to do*

Doflamingo
River Song
Super Goob
JoJo
ane
​


----------



## koguryo (Mar 20, 2014)

Senior set please
Border: Your Choice
Text: none
Effects: Up to you
Stock:


----------



## Blαck (Mar 20, 2014)

Senior avy request
Stock: 
Effects: Similar to the ones you used on that Abaddon set you made previous but blue
Border: Thin white border


----------



## Kazuhiro (Mar 21, 2014)

Need me some Mikimiki avatar~ 

Stock: 
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Effects: Enhancement + whatever you thinks looks good
No borders


----------



## Oceania (Mar 22, 2014)

Ava: 
Senior size please.


Colorful effects that match it please. .


----------



## andrea (Mar 23, 2014)

will be done when i get some free time 

if svet or cleo would like to help that'd be swell~


----------



## Misao (Mar 29, 2014)

alright, will do these tomorrow haylie


----------



## Misao (Mar 30, 2014)

doflamingo


river song


----------



## Misao (Mar 30, 2014)

super goob


jojo


ane


----------



## JoJo (Mar 30, 2014)

Sank Yu

Will wear when I'm done with this set.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 30, 2014)

Misao said:


> ane



Thanks a lot, Cleo. I will start wearing tomorrow <3


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

Avy.
Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Borders and effects as you please, but try to keep a lil bit of its purity.


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2014)

Requesting Sig. :33


*Spoiler*: __ 










Note: If it's possible, can you remove the happy birthday? Thanks :33


----------



## Morphine (May 11, 2014)

Misao,

 please?


----------



## Misao (May 13, 2014)

darth


morphine


you asked for a few deano avas as well at the request thread, and i have a few to share i've made if you'd like

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 18, 2014)

Aww, I love them. And to think I'd been bugging you when you'd already had them done.
Will rep thrice!


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 20, 2014)

Misao said:


> darth



Sorry for the bother, but would you kindly get the first one in 150x200. New set rules and all that.


----------



## andrea (Jun 12, 2014)

alright i need something to rinse my brain with in between revision, so i'm tentatively re-opening requests (except they were never closed we all just got lazy sry)


----------



## ℛei (Jun 12, 2014)

yay wifey is taking requests 

alrighty make me a sexy ava babe

choose one of those stocks which will be better to work with

,,,

thanksss 

if those stocks arent good enough let me know so i'll change


----------



## Marcο (Jun 12, 2014)

Stock: 
Size: 150 x 200

Effects are up to you, but could you recreate what you did , if possible?


----------



## andrea (Jun 12, 2014)

ℛei said:


> yay wifey is taking requests
> 
> alrighty make me a sexy ava babe
> 
> ...



[sp] 
 [/sp]
​


----------



## ℛei (Jun 12, 2014)

fires said:


> ​



HOLY SHIT U DID THEM ALL  AHGHJGJ:FJHKJHKJFHKJHF
I LOVE YOU SO MUCHHHHHHHH 

thanks wifey 

one thing sucks i must spreaaaaad fucccckkkkkkk


----------



## andrea (Jun 12, 2014)

Marcο said:


> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 200
> 
> Effects are up to you, but could you recreate what you did , if possible?



took me a while but managed to recreate it


​


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey, you're back, Fires.
You still taking vague requests?


----------



## andrea (Jun 12, 2014)

sig off please :33

what does "vague" entail, precisely?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 13, 2014)

As in, I tell you a series/character and you do everything else yourself.


----------



## andrea (Jun 13, 2014)

can you just turn off the sig? 

and i'm alright with that but only if it's a fairly well-known series/character that's easy to find stock for


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 13, 2014)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Avatar: with both faces (gif style) if possible. 
Effects: Making characters appearent and as colorful as the stock 
Border: The best that fits.
Text: Brave and Bold

thanks by now!


----------



## andrea (Jun 13, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Request: Set
> Stock:
> Avatar: with both faces (gif style) if possible.
> Effects: Making characters appearent and as colorful as the stock
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 










​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 13, 2014)

fires said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg so amazing  

such quality
much speed


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2014)

Transparent sig, please. :33


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 14, 2014)

fires said:


> can you just turn off the sig?
> 
> and i'm alright with that but only if it's a fairly well-known series/character that's easy to find stock for


Sorry about that.

Anyway, it's Savaris Luckens from Chrome Shelled Regios, if there are no quality stocks, Lintence from the same verse, or Layfon Alseif, same verse.
And would you kindly make  into a sig.


----------



## andrea (Jun 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Transparent sig, please. :33



stock was awful and i suck at transparencies


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 14, 2014)

fires said:


> sig stock was bad but i saw how difficult it was to find stock for this character so i tried anyway :/
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Fast. Not the best work you've done for me, but, thanks anyway.


----------



## andrea (Jun 14, 2014)

if you want quality work then bring quality stocks. is there something specific you'd like me to modify?

you don't have to wear it if you don't want to; just let me know if you don't want it and i'll post it in the giveaways


----------



## G (Jun 14, 2014)

150x200 avy: 
effects up to you
one with black and white borders & one without


----------



## andrea (Jun 15, 2014)

G said:


> 150x200 avy:
> effects up to you
> one with black and white borders & one without




*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: _with borders_


----------



## Katou (Jun 15, 2014)

Requesting a set out of this 

Effects are up to you 
Border : blue thin line > light blue thin line > blue and white dotted border stacked
text : " Railgun " " Pierces your heart "


----------



## andrea (Jun 15, 2014)

i'm working on something else right now so i'll get to it tomorrow


----------



## andrea (Jun 17, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Requesting a set out of this
> 
> Effects are up to you
> Border : blue thin line > light blue thin line > blue and white dotted border stacked
> text : " Railgun " " Pierces your heart "



sorry for the lateness, blame my exams

i hope i got the border right?? if not let me know and i can change it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Katou (Jun 17, 2014)

fires said:


> sorry for the lateness, blame my exams
> 
> i hope i got the border right?? if not let me know and i can change it
> 
> ...



oh my god its perfect 
thank you pek


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 20, 2014)

fires said:


> if you want quality work then bring quality stocks. is there something specific you'd like me to modify?
> 
> you don't have to wear it if you don't want to; just let me know if you don't want it and i'll post it in the giveaways


Nah. I'm using it on .

Another request.
Is it possible to make the fusion of  and
 into a sig?


----------



## andrea (Jun 20, 2014)

the first stock no, the second one i can maybe turn into a sig if you want


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 20, 2014)

Can you use  instead of the first?


----------



## andrea (Jun 20, 2014)

and how exactly do you want me to combine two extremely different images into one coherent signature?

walk me through what you envision the final tag looking like here


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 20, 2014)

Size/time (for gifs): Set. Junior sig and can you make a 150x150 and 150x200 ava
Effects: Whatever you think will look nice(maybe a purple theme to it would be nice)
Border/text: Could you make one with Shirosenpai on it somewhere and one without?
Extra: With the stock could you also if possible try to use mainly just above her waist(don't mind it included) otherwise I think it will be a bit too ecchi for my liking on a sig.
Stock:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## andrea (Jun 20, 2014)

^sure, i'll do it tomorrow after my last exam


----------



## Marcο (Jun 20, 2014)

Two separate requests, one avatar and one signature. 

Avatar: 
Signature: 
Text: Kingslayer [On the sig]. One sig with the text, and one without.
Effects: Whatever you feel looks best. The effects don't have to match.
Borders: None
Size: Senior


Thanks in advance


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 21, 2014)

fires said:


> and how exactly do you want me to combine two extremely different images into one coherent signature?
> 
> walk me through what you envision the final tag looking like here



Meh. Just use the Kaguya one.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 21, 2014)

Set Request
Size: 150x200
Avy: 
Sig: 
Effect and Borders: Up to you
Other: I want the sig to be transparent, but if you cant do that or if it looks stupid as a transparency just make it into another avy.

thanks


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2015)

yooo so its been a year but im back for now send me requests i guess i promise my time management skills have improved since the last time

reminder the  are on the first page

have fun!


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 26, 2015)

Stock: 
Size/time (for gifs): 175x250 Avatar
Effects: Go nuts
Border/text: "Ayanami Rei - Ul"  in some form

Thanks


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2015)

Jolyne ->
sorry if they suck im still getting back in the hang of it


​


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 26, 2015)

No, they're lovely thanks


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2015)

Stock: 
Size: 150x200/175x250**
Effects: Whatever your heart tells you
Border/text: "Lara Croft." Whatever you feel for a border

If you can't work with that stock, that's fine.  Thanks.

**If at all possible, I'd like a 150x200 and 175x250 version (as I should hopefully be getting big avatar rights back soon), it's alright if the 150x200 is just a cropped version. But if it's too much trouble, I'll just take the smaller one and request something else when the time arises.  Thanks.


----------



## andrea (Aug 26, 2015)

Lara Croft ->
did the best i could lol don't ask me how many adjustment layers i used


​


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 26, 2015)

Stock: 
Size: 175x250 
Effects: I trust you, I think
Border/text: "Don't lose your way"
No arial pls


----------



## andrea (Aug 27, 2015)

trinity ->
"i trust you"<
no arial<



​


----------



## Imagine (Aug 29, 2015)

Stock: 
Size: 150x200
Effects: I leave it to you
Border: None

I'd like it cropped to his cross

Thanks


----------



## andrea (Aug 31, 2015)

Imagine ->
sorry for the wait



​


----------



## Imagine (Aug 31, 2015)

Young God tho 

Nice touch


----------



## ℛei (Sep 2, 2015)

it's been awhile i requested something
gl with shop!!

*request:* 150 x 200 ava
*stock:* , , , choose one of them
*effects and everything:* up to you!
thankssssss :33


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 15, 2015)

*Avatar Request plz. 

Stock: *
*Size/time* (for gifs): 150x200
*Effects: Go crazy
Other tidbits; *If possible, can the text be "Kellin Quinn". Font and shiz up to you. Also, can I get a textless version along with the text one? Aside that, freedom is granted. :33


----------

